# gulf breeze t pier



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Was fishing the little t pier at the bottom of the bridge sunday evening and took my limit of mangrove snapper along with another guy who did the same. They where eating live and dead ly's which are everywhere. I would imagine they are all over the shallower structure around there. Nothing big 11-15 inches but it took me all summer to get around to going after them. I forgot how cheap easy and fun it is. The bite turned on and off over 3 hours for what seemed to be no reason but hey, they are in there just like you would think and its fun so....good luck.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Congrats on the catch I've been 0catching some nice fish there lately


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

sounds like im gonna have to do some snapper fishin! thanks for the report


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

well damn, seems like i always miss the good days.:banghead

i try n go out there at least once a week n havent seen anybody catchin much. except for 1 slot red i caught last weekend n of course the snappers.

ive been shark fishin out there alot n have been catchin a bunch of small ones but nuthin over 4 ft


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I'm the curly haired guy with a green bucket and a red 06 colorado, feel free to call me out if you guys recognize me down there. im generally wearing a brown had with a christian fish on it.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i think ive seen ya a time or 2.. im a big guy that ALWAYS wears cutoff shirts


----------

